# Egypt Brotherhood dissolution case adjourned to 4 Sept: Al-Arabiya TV



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Cairo's High Administrative Court has adjourned the case on the dissolution of the Muslim Brotherhood to 4 September, according to Al-Arabiya news channel. The attorney bringing the case up for consideration, Shehata Mohamed Shehata, claims the country's largest Islamist group has illegally carried out both political and social activities since the 1930's, in defiance of an offical ban against the organisation.
Shehata says the Brotherhood has failed to abide by a 2002 law governing the functions of non-governmental organisations, which forbids such groups operating as religious-based political parties.
The penalty for failing to abide by the law, according to Shehata, is dissolution of the group.
The Muslim Brotherhood last winter took the majority in parliament, which has been dissolved, and preliminary results in Egypt's first post-Mubarak presidential elections indicate that their candidate, Mohamed Mursi, will be Egypt's next president.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Just as well, we don't need any more tension in the country right now

Ahram say case adjourned to 1 Sept

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...herhood-dissolution-case-adjourned-to--S.aspx


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Doesn't seem likely that this lawsuit will go anywhere, somehow I think the group would have been broken up before if it was possible legally.


----------

